# Breed Restriction List??



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey everyone! I have a couple of questions for you. I am currently a college student and am trying to rent a new house to live in for next semester (the house I'm currently in is being sold). I have found a couple of different houses and submitted applications only then to be notified that they do not accept Vizslas... 

A couple different real estate companies in my area consider them to be on a breed restriction list. I don't understand completely why they would be on such a list, normally the dogs listed on the breed restriction lists are "aggressive breeds" and I have never heard of a Vizsla being put in that category. I understand that Vizslas are extremely energetic but so are a lot of other breeds that they do accept. Does anyone know why a Vizsla would be on such a list? 

Thank you so much! I'm just extremely frustrated that these places don't accept V's!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I juts googled for the breed restriction list and on 3 sources I did not find vizslas in any of them. I've never heard of vizslas receiving any sort of bad publicity what so ever. They're too happy go lucky and busy loving everyone they meet to get on a BSL.

Only thing I can think of to suggest is to find another real estate company (of the two you used - were they both the same franchise? For example in Toronto, we have a million REMAX offices. They're the same brand, but are franchised). Maybe it's specific to that brand/franchise.


----------



## Brodie (Feb 13, 2010)

Not sure where you are located, however, the bottom of this article has some good tips about the BRL  Hope this helps! 
http://www.dogster.com/forums/Dog_Laws_and_Legislation/thread/410484


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

That list is amazing. I do not recognize several of the breeds. But a PUG really? Wonder how the list makers decided their list of undesirable qualities. In Garland they just passed an ordinance which requires the owners of pacific breeds to maintain a fence enclosure with several specifications. Like the height, the pickets on the inside of the yard, and I believe a self closing and locked gate.
With any breed owner responsibility is the key.


----------

